

Ruby on Rails DBA Cofounder - HotZing
http://www.hotzing.com 
We are a community service engine, a platform idea within weeks of market sales. We have a sold back end DBA and a front end UI/UX person. We just need a good middle man to be there for pushes to production, fixes, and new database installs to new front end wire frames. We are a combined business service, civic network, and a future open forum media. Our business service is 95% ready to launch. Contact keithkelsch(at)hotzing(dot)com for docs, revenue projections and more. Must sign an NDA to begin discussions. No other platform idea is as promising as ours. Dig a little to find out.
======
HotZing
Contact keithkelsch(at)hotzing(dot)com for information on cofounder position.

